# Reef Tank Reactors



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am in the process of planning out my sump and how I am going to arrange all of the equipment in my stand. I did some reading on reactors, and it sounds like I will need 2 reactors for a reef tank with soft corals and a few LPS. One reactor would be used to remove phosphate (phosban reactor) and another would be a Carbon reactor. I will also use kalkwasser, but I am going to use the drip method (mix a solution and drip it into my sump). Am I missing anything?

My other concern is about the pumps needed to run the reactors. Has anyone ever run two reactors off of one pump. I figured the fewer pumps in my sump the better, but if one pump is needed for each reactor that is not a problem.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

ive ran both phosphate and carbon in the same reactor by putting the carbon first seperating with a filterfloss so it doesn't tumble then putting the phosphate media above it with space to tumble. i've used a one gallon water container to mix the kalk and drip that into my tank. you can also use chempure elite rather than carbon and phosphate remover as that product contains both medias.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

personally i wouldnt put carbon and phosban in the same reactor as the carbon usually needs to be changed more frequent then the phosban. you can run both reactors off one pump though if you split the line coming from the pump to each reactor so you can individually control their flow rate.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Would I need a pump with double the flow rate if I choose to run 2 phosban reactors off of one pump? I was also looking at the Dual BRS GFO and Carbon reactor. This seems really cheap at $89.99 for the reactors and pump, so I am considering it. Has anyone ever used this reactor before?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

they are a good reactor, i use one on my 90 gallon.


----------

